
You can now help buy congress's data - oregontechninja
https://searchinternethistory.com/
======
anateus
I understand this is fun activism, but I haven't seen a single "How" section
on these things.

~~~
creaghpatr
You have to give them your money to find out.

------
RubyPinch
Isn't the only information legally available aggregate and non-identifiable?

~~~
__jal
I'd put "non-identifiable" in scare-quotes, but yes. This is a cute publicity
stunt, but it won't work.

De-anonymizing datasets is generally possible to some degree, assuming the
dataset has enough information value in the first place for someone to want
it. (And it generally gets easier as more data becomes available with which to
correlate.)

------
tcoff91
ISPs will never let this happen. These people scratched the ISPs back and the
ISPs will scratch theirs. No way will they sell their data.

Our data will be up for grabs though if the ISPs choose to sell it.

